# [Tutorial] Install AOKP on a Virgin Touchpad on Windows 7



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

*DISCLAIMER - None of the tools or mods used here are created by me, they are created by some of the greatest Android devs out there. All Credits go to the respective developers.*

Hello Members,

Just got my touchpad 16gb (again) and installed AOKP on it. Could not find a tutorial out here so I thought I would do one. I installed it on Windows 7 64 bit, should be same for other versions of Windows as well.

Here we go.

Download:-
AOKP build from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16983-rom-android-open-kang-project-tenderloin-milestone-3/
gapps from the above link as well
ACME Installer - http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad/alpha2/ACMEInstaller.zip
ClockWork Mod - http://goo-inside.me/roms/cmtouchpad/alpha1/update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip
MoBoot - http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list
Palm SDK - https://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&layout=page&id=1661 - option 4 in link, use either 64bit or 32 based on your Windows version.

Go to the desktop on your machine (PC) , Create 2 folders
android
cminstall
Open the folder _cminstall_, copy/move the below zip files downloaded above into the folder
AOKP zip
Gapps zip
Moboot zip
CWM zip
Open the folder _android _and copy/move the ACMEInstaller zip here. Extract the zip file of ACMEInstaller to this folder _android_. Now the folder _android_ will have 3 files:-
ACMEInstaller zip
ACMEInstaller exe
ACMEInstaller readme text file
Connect the touchpad to the machine (PC) using the usb cable provided (any micro usb cable should do). Once connected a notification will pop on the Touchpad asking it to be used as a usb drive, click on that option and connect TP as a usb drive.

Now execute the Palm SDK executable downloaded above, accpet terms and conditions, check custom install, when asked for installation directory (will come as an option and you will need to click the Chnage button to choose a custom install location) and navigate to the _android_ folder created above. Click Next and let it install.

Once installed open the _android_ folder and move the file ACMEInstaller.exe file to the _bin_ folder created inside the _android_ folder.

Open My Computer and navigate to root of HP Touchpad which will show as a removeable disk. Copy the _cminstall_ folder and paste it to root of HP Touchpad.

Turn off the touchpad after removing usb cable.

Once off, press voulme up button (the one near the power button) and press the power button as well, keep both of them pressed until you see a screen with a usb icon. at this point release the buttons and connect usb cable.

Open command prompt on your PC, navigate to c:\users\_yourusername_\desktop\android\bin using command prompt.

Once there type below command as mentioned below:-

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

Please note there is a space after // and after < .

The touchpad should start installing Android and reboot, on the boot menu which appears select CWM using volume up and down keys (you need to be quick as it holds there for only 5 seconds if no key is pressed) and boot into CWM using the home button.

Now from CWM apply the AOKP zip first followed by the gapps zip placed in _cminstall_ folder. Once both these zips are applied do a factory reset from CWM, followed by wipe Dalvik.

Then reboot and on the menu you should see Boot AOKP. Select that and viola, your will boot into AOKP. First boot will take time so be patient.


----------



## Y314K (Jan 21, 2012)

Gonna pop my TP's Android cherry with AOKP Build 40 following u'r guide... Waiting for it to show up on downloads... But while I am at it... Got a ?...

Does AOKP use the first CM7 ACMEInstaller only or can I use the ACMEInstaller2 on my first install of AOKP... The original ACMEInstaller (md5: 8c140a93e4451977174aa896e5c8bdf4 ) is not compatiable with the stock CM9 port... The CM9 new ACMEInstaler is called ACMEInstaller2 (md5: e0664157ed69f8999e1c3ee77cdc53ae)... I would like to have the option to clean cache's and switch betten AOKP & CM9 @ will...

Can AOKP be used/installed with either of the ACMEInstallers or does AOKP exclusivetly use the CM7 ACMEInstaller instead of the CM9 ACMEInstaller2... I've seem videos about flashing AOKP to CM9 installs thru CWM downloads but I am wondering if both can use the ACMEInstaller2 for over all compatiablitly but would like to make sure before I try it...

Also any updates I should be aware about u'r guide since February ???


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

You should use came installer right?


----------



## Zorlin (Nov 3, 2011)

Y314K said:


> Gonna pop my TP's Android cherry with AOKP Build 40 following u'r guide... Waiting for it to show up on downloads... But while I am at it... Got a ?...
> 
> Does AOKP use the first CM7 ACMEInstaller only or can I use the ACMEInstaller2 on my first install of AOKP... The original ACMEInstaller (md5: 8c140a93e4451977174aa896e5c8bdf4 ) is not compatiable with the stock CM9 port... The CM9 new ACMEInstaler is called ACMEInstaller2 (md5: e0664157ed69f8999e1c3ee77cdc53ae)... I would like to have the option to clean cache's and switch betten AOKP & CM9 @ will...
> 
> ...


Use ACMEInstaller2. That should be it.


----------



## sthosler (Jun 27, 2012)

i accidently booted to webos. now I can't get out. Holding down the power button doesn't call up the shut down menu.


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

sthosler said:


> i accidently booted to webos. now I can't get out. Holding down the power button doesn't call up the shut down menu.


No idea why that may be, but try using cyboot. You can select the os and I THINK reboot from there. Its been ages since I've been in webos tho so I could be mistaken about being able to reboot from it


----------

